
Tasker is removed from Google Play Store for rediculous accusation - oasisfeng
https://www.reddit.com/r/tasker/comments/f47lsk/tasker_removed_from_google_play/
======
rvz
For context, Google Play made recent changes to the review process for Android
Apps in 2019 and its almost equivalent to Apple's app review process. 'Device
Automation' and app reviews are now apparently done by humans, it takes
several days for your app to pass review and app developers will have to
update their supported APIs levels in order to push an update.

I have not imagined that these changes could affect a well known Android app
like Tasker, but if this is where the app ecosystem is going for developers
then its survival of the fittest and the persistent.

~~~
oasisfeng
Google Play already explicitly issued exemption for serveral well-known device
automation apps including Tasker in the last year, apparently by human.

